# Gusto ko sana..



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

What would be the best English translation of "Gusto ko sana (verb).."?


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

I would translate_ Gusto ko sana_ (verb) ... as _I was hoping_ OR _I wish I could_.... (I was hoping to get to know you. I wish I could travel more often).


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks DK!

How about in a sentence like, "Gusto ko sanang itanong..."? It kind of gives me an impression like the person is trying to be humble by using "sana" or it adds a touch of politeness..

Is my understanding correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## DotterKat

Yes, _Gusto ko sanang itanong (I was hoping to ask.... / I would wish to know...)_ is an indirect and polite way of asking for information. The more direct version would be Gusto kong itanong... / Gusto kong malaman.... (I want to ask.... / I want to know....).


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Got it. Thanks so much!


----------



## mataripis

Kung maari sanang malaman....


----------



## Chriskey2015

I want to know if its okay.


----------

